# Plugins von alten ins neue Eclipse



## ARadauer (2. Jul 2009)

Hi, ich arbeite hier in der Firma mit Eclipse Europa, nun würde ich gerne Galileo verwenden, wie kann ich am einfachsten meine Plugins vom alten ins neue rüber bringen?


----------



## maki (2. Jul 2009)

Neu installieren vielleicht? 
Falls es diese Plugins auch für Galileo gibt...


----------



## xhi2018 (10. Jul 2009)

Hallo,



ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Hi, ich arbeite hier in der Firma mit Eclipse Europa, nun würde ich gerne Galileo verwenden, wie kann ich am einfachsten meine Plugins vom alten ins neue rüber bringen?



vielleicht hilft Dir Cloning a profile using p2 weiter. Wichtig dabei ist der Punkt 8.):





> 8. You should see all your plugins from that profile. You might need to uncheck "Show only the latest versions" and "Group items by category"



Problem könnte halt noch sein, ob die "alten" Plugins von Eclipse Europa noch unter dem neuen Eclipse Galileo lauffähig sind. 
Bei einigen Plugins wird es vermutlich neue Versionen geben. In diesem Fall fällt mir nur das selbe wie maki ein:





maki hat gesagt.:


> Neu installieren vielleicht?


Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Gonzo17 (10. Jul 2009)

Ich persönlich würde die Plug-Ins auch neu installieren. Du kannst deine Liste der Update-Sites auch von deinem alten Eclipse exportieren und in das neue Eclipse importieren. Dann kannst du problemlos alle Plug-Ins per Update-Site herunterladen, die du vorher per Update-Site eingebunden hast.


----------

